# Switched to Boveda Packs in My Desktop Humis



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Now before you all get in an uproar, I continue to use bead-bags-a-plenty in my coolers. LOL! However, I changed my smoking humi scheme a few months back to 3 small 20 counters. 1 with high-ends, 1 with mid range and the other with walking the dog sticks and replenish stock as needed. I keep around 15 in each and one 65% Boveda pack.

So far, so good and the sticks are keeping perfectly. In fact, maybe better than perfectly and it doesn't seem to matter if I lay the Boveda pack right on top of the cigars themselves.

I got this idea a while back when I bought some of the small travel size Boveda's to place inside ziplock bags of sticks and after quite some time the cigars were in excellent smoking condition.

I'm really liking this idea of moving to smaller humi's with the packs for my rotation smokes. It seems to be a winner (to me at least). Just passing on my thoughts....you can all yell at me now. :bawling:


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

If the cigars come out in excellent smoking condition, smaller humi's and Bovedas it is!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

If it puts your cigars where you want them, then it's a fine method!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

if you dont mind buying them, you cant go wrong with Boveda packs!!


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I love Boveda packs! Heck, I don't even pay attention to my hygrometer any more. I just replace the packs when they get a little crunchy. Four bucks is a small price to pay for the peace of mind they give.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

I just switched to the Boveda's in my desktop and I love it. Its a little pricey for something that isn't rechargeable but as Nathan said, you can't beat the piece of mind.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

my local B&M suggests that to people when they come in looking for something, seem them do it multiple times, theres nothing wrong with it as they work great, the only reason i choose beads over them is that its no more money afterwards (well there a dollar for a gallon of DW that will last you til the end of time), if im going out of town, its bovada all the way, and when i get home i stick it in my tupperador til its no good, infact, if i order any smokes or someone sends one in a bomb i use it in my tupperador till there bricks, and its a system that seems to work.


long story short, if your happy, and it works, why tell you your wrong? your not.... now if it was kiddy litter....... j/k (tony thats for you if you see this)


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Heck, sounds like a damn fine idea to me if it works for you! As long as your gars are happy, those little beauties will make you happy in return. And, there you have it, the purpose of this whole slope is met. The satisfaction of the smoke. Good on ya!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Citizen Zero said:


> I just switched to the Boveda's in my desktop and I love it. Its a little pricey for something that isn't rechargeable but as Nathan said, you can't beat the piece of mind.


Ryan, they are rechargable. just put them in a tupperware with a bowl or something that you can fill with Distilled water and let them absorb the moisture. it takes time but it does work!!! do a search in the forums.there are a few ways to do it, but thats what works for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Ryan, they are rechargable. just put them in a tupperware with a bowl or something that you can fill with Distilled water and let them absorb the moisture. it takes time but it does work!!! do a search in the forums.there are a few ways to do it, but thats what works for me.


+1 i have some in a zip lock with a full hydrated water pillow takes them about 10 days to charge back up they swelled so much they almost look like the water pillows lol!


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Are they really rechargeable? I did not know that, that is why you never stop reading.

Thanks,

BV


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

ive always liked the boveda packs, but I hated having to buy another one every month ... now that I know I can recharge them, I might go back to them!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I think I'll stick to throwing the spent ones away as opposed to attempting to recharge something that isn't meant to be. Its worth the $3.95 every few months for each of my small smoking humi's "knowing" they're in good shape and working properly.

I'll let you guys save all that money! :mod:


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I just read that the packs might lose their integrity if you recharge them. Have you noticed any swings in humidity after recharging them more than once? Is there a key to when to start the recharging process?

Thanks,

BV



ptpablo said:


> Ryan, they are rechargable. just put them in a tupperware with a bowl or something that you can fill with Distilled water and let them absorb the moisture. it takes time but it does work!!! do a search in the forums.there are a few ways to do it, but thats what works for me.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I use two packs in my 50 count desktop. Perfect cigars every time I reach in my humidor without having to do any work.

Edit: Whoops. I forgot I had posted above. :duh:


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i wait till they just start to dry out. you know when you can just start to feel the crystals. they are made to absorb moisture so if you take your time and let it absorb the moisture naturally they will fill back up with moisture. You cant submerge them in the DW, you will ruin the membrane. i have done this 3 times (6 months) now and have had no problems with RH change or swings. but i will buy new packs and switch them out. 4 packs every 6 months is better then every month!!!!!


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I am definitely going to try this, I have four or five packs of 65% still in their packaging.

BV



ptpablo said:


> i wait till they just start to dry out. you know when you can just start to feel the crystals. they are made to absorb moisture so if you take your time and let it absorb the moisture naturally they will fill back up with moisture. You cant submerge them in the DW, you will ruin the membrane. i have done this 3 times (6 months) now and have had no problems with RH change or swings. but i will buy new packs and switch them out. 4 packs every 6 months is better then every month!!!!!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

The humidor that I built has a pretty amazing seal. I have 3 72% packs in it that have been in there for 4 months and they are just starting to get a little dry, but I'm still holding at 71%

I buy 12 pack boxes on amazon for about $33 to stock all my humidors. I haven't smoked a dry cigar in over 3 years.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> I love Boveda packs! Heck, I don't even pay attention to my hygrometer any more. I just replace the packs when they get a little crunchy. Four bucks is a small price to pay for the peace of mind they give.


I'm ready to go back to the Boveda packs....I'm having bad luck with beads and K/L, it seems I can never get the RH past 59% with either one. I never had this problem with the Bovedas.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I use them for calibrating my hygrometer. But when I was in college we used the humidipacks(same company as boveda) on very high end art pieces. 250k+ value. 

so, if they are good enough for that, im sure they will do great for cigars


----------

